# What Is The Difference?



## B-RAD (Jan 26, 2005)

Hi Ya'll--
Very new to the TT world and i'm in the process of buying/dealing on a Keystone Hornet Sport 21RS, and pretty excited!!!
SO WHAT IS THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN KEYSTONE OUTBACK and the HORNET??







Sounds pretty much like the same unit, i believe the outback has the white cupboards? So which is better?? The 2005 Hornet RS has a nice set-up, couch across the dinette, neutral colors, manual rear slide-out, and weighs 4760, empty. thanks for the input, and i believe i'll definatly enjoy this site!!









2000 Dodge Dakota Club Cab 4.7 l. 3.55 gears
No Reese Dual cam Satabilzer Yet, or Prodigy Brake
Wife, 5 mo. Old, and Chocolate lab


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Don't know much about the Hornet, so I can't help you much on comparision. Good luck with your purchase.

Tim


----------



## rdowns (Oct 20, 2004)

I had read the hornet had a floorplan like my outback so I went to see it. It seemed very cheap to me. I didn't care for the interior and it wasn't as plush as the outback. However, some of that may very well be personal preferene. I didn't compare them any further because the price wasn't that much better and I didn't like it nearly as much. My impression it is a scaled down sister line to the Outback.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Wish I could help you, the floorplan must be new as I don't see it on the website. Seems from looking that Keystone is doing a fair amount of crossover units so they can be sold on various lots. Could well be the one you look at rolls off the Outback line and gets a different interior and stripes.

In looking at the Keystone Raptor and another Thor line, the Crossroads Crossterrain the floor plan looks dang near dead on (swapped couch/dinette) but the features appear the same.

I haven't see any Hornets on the road, and I don't know where they fall at in the price structure of Keystone either.

Personally I really like the light color cabinets in our Outback, I haven't found any in the toy hauler line with them. One big plus to the Outback... is this website though1


----------



## DaveRL (Feb 26, 2004)

Well if you're comparing the 21 RS, The outback is 770 lbs. lighter and has an all aluminum frame. It also looks like the Hornet has standard aluminum skin instead of fiberglass. There are big differences.


----------



## missouricamper (Jun 28, 2004)

We looked at several Outback "wanna-be's" at the RV show here in St. Louis last weekend. All of them were lacking in comparison - even to my 3 year old trailer. They just didn't seem to have the same quality.

The bad news is that the Outback Sidney 5-er is calling my name.... I can hear it now....


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

The siren song of a 5er is not necessarily a bad thing.... except to the pocketbook.

Reverie


----------



## B-RAD (Jan 26, 2005)

Well its almost the weekend and we are signing the final papers for our first TT purchase Saturday, on the Keystone Hornet 21RSLS!!! I know its not the Outback! But it sure is relation to it, since almost everything is the same, except maybe the quality and price...So hopefully we are making a smart purchase and don't regret it...








We are very excited but we won't be able to use it for a few months since there is alot of snow in northern Wisconsin still.
Love the site and for me and my wife being a first time owner this site will be great, and i'll try to add my two sense when i run across something!!

I posted a Pic of the Hornet in the Gallery if you want to see. Don't know how to post pics on the mail yet...
Happy Camping!


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

The camper isn't as important as the camping. Have fun and stick around the website.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

B-RAD,

Now that Hornet is one ugly trailer!

JUST KIDDING! Congrats! We were seriously considering the Hornet 27B before we chose the Outback 26 RS. Post some inside pics when you get a chance!

Randy


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Congrats, and stick around. Just because you didn't buy an Outback don't mean you can't converse with friends.

Tim


----------



## B-RAD (Jan 26, 2005)

Well the Keystone Hornet is all ours, and looking at the Hornet VS. the Outback it looks like the Outback sure has a low profile (ground clearance) 
The Hornet we bought has certainly more ground clearance.
Have you Outback owners ever have any issues with clearance? I know it isn't like were 4 wheeling with them







, i would almost think better towing with lower clearances!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I've never had a problem bottoming out with mine.

Tim


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Mine sometimes drags a stab jack when I exit the driveway. Other than that, she rolls.


----------

